# Ubuntu 9.04 Testbericht für ISPConfig



## mk3 (6. Apr. 2009)

*UBUNTU 9.04 BETA & ISPConfig
*​

*Upgrade-Zustand:*


Ubuntu 8.10 mit allen Updates bis 04.04.2009
gepatchte Sourcen (hier)
ISPConfig 2.2.30 oder 2.2.31
Apache2, php5, memcached, ...
...

*Vorgehensweise:*
Einfach (Dist-)Upgrade über APT mit gepatchter sources.list.


*Probleme:*
Obwohl nach dem Upgrade die Pakete "mysql-server", mysql-server-5.0" defekt waren und Apache erfolgreich startete (Apache gibt als Ausgabe OK, Website aber nicht erreichbar), lief später alles wieder.

Nach dem kompilieren aller ISPConfig Komponenten (Ubuntu 9.04 bringt eine neue libc6 mit!) startete Apache wieder normal, allerdings läd er die Webs erst ein paar Sekunden später, Webs sind also nicht direkt erreichbar.


*Fazit:*
Ein Upgrade lohnt sich nur wenn man Zeit hat alle entstandenen Probleme zu lösen. Bisher klappt alles gut mit ISPC 2.2.31 auf U9.04. Apache läuft in der neuen Version viel schneller (bei mir wird die Seite bei leerem Cache doppelt so schnell angezeigt!). Wichtig ist ein Backup aller Daten und Konfigurationen.

Wichtig ist noch, dass es sich bei Ubuntu 9.04 immernoch um eine BETA handelt und nicht auf Produktivsystemen verwendet werden sollte. Das Release soll am 23. April kommen. Bis dahin wird sich aber nichtmehr viel an den Paketversionen tun.


----------

